

An Inside Look at Steve Jobs Home - azazo
http://thenextweb.com/apple/2010/11/15/an-inside-look-at-steve-jobs-home-office/

======
brudgers
Inside Steve Jobs other house:
[http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/09/04/29/inside_steve_j...](http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/09/04/29/inside_steve_jobs_abandoned_jackling_mansion_photos.html)

